# كن ايجابيا و ساهم فى تطوير القسم بالابلاغ عن الاخطاء ( روابط لا تعمل - مخالفات - عناوين بلا معنى )



## zanitty (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخوانى الاعزاء اخواتى الزميلات 

لا شك ان المنتدى يحتوى على كثير من الاخطاء سواء كانت تلك الاخطاء روابط لا تعمل او مشاركات مخالفه 

و حيث ان العمل الفردى دائما نتائجه اقل بكثير من نتائج العمل الجماعى 

فارجو من واجهه رابط لا يعمل فى موضوع ما او مشاركه مخالفه سواء لقواعد المنتدى او للاداب العامه او فيها اساءه ان يقوم بوضعها فى هذا الموضوع 

ارجو عند الابلاغ ان يتم وضع رابط للموضوع الذى يحتوى على المخالفه مع وضع رقم المخالفه فى الموضوع 

اشكركم


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يسعدنى و يشرفنى أن أفتتح الابلاغ عن الاخطاء فى هذا الموضوع
و نبدء بوجود خطى فى لفظ الجلالة فى المشاركة التالية
حيث لا توجد مسافة بين لفظ الجلالة و هو كما توجد هاء ناقصة
ولا يوجد أهم من تصحيح هذا الخطىء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2385827-post50.html


----------



## zanitty (30 سبتمبر 2011)

تم التعديل


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

و فيه خطاء كمان فى الموضوع ده من مشاركة العضو المهندسه العالميه يا ريت يا هندسه لو تعدله


----------



## zanitty (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> و فيه خطاء كمان فى الموضوع ده من مشاركة العضو المهندسه العالميه يا ريت يا هندسه لو تعدله


شكرا يا باشا و يا ريت بعد كده تبقى تدينا رقم المشاركه للتيسير ان امكن


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

I'm trying to help as much as I can, so please if you can act fast and remove any useless or unupdated subject that will be outstanding


----------



## zanitty (4 أكتوبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> i'm trying to help as much as i can, so please if you can act fast and remove any useless or unupdated subject that will be outstanding


تشرفنا يا مهندس مصطفى 
الموضوع ده معمول خصيصا ليقوم الاعضاء بالابلاغ عن الروابط التى لا تعمل و المشاركات المخالفه 

تحياتى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*كبف تصبح خبيرا في المضخاتpump(((عربي))*

اسم الموضوع : 
*كبف تصبح خبيرا في المضخاتpump(((عربي))
رقم مشاركة:
مشاركة رقم واحد 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122428.html
*
السبب :
الرابط لايعمل 
*


----------



## zanitty (5 أكتوبر 2011)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> اسم الموضوع :
> *كبف تصبح خبيرا في المضخاتpump(((عربي))
> رقم مشاركة:
> مشاركة رقم واحد
> ...


تم تعديل الرابط اخى الكريم و لك جزيل الشكر لايجابيتك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لسرعة الاجابة والرد يا بشمهندس زانتيى


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

إسم الموضوع : Egat Product Catalogs 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130245.html

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> إسم الموضوع : Egat product catalogs
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130245.html
> 
> الرابط لا يعمل​


جزاك الله كل خير 
تم اضافه رابط الكتالوجات على موقع الشركه الاصلى


----------



## وحيد الخلية (11 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122223-5.html

الروابط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل أرجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## وحيد الخلية (11 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193898.html

وأيضا الروابط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل 
أرجو اعادة الرفع في أقرب وقت


----------



## lynxshaheen (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الى استاذي المهندس زانيتي الفاضل 
تحية طيبة و معطرة اما بعد
اود فقط ان انوّه حضرتك لضرورة تعديل المشاركة التانية في الموضوع التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286102.html
و ذلك ان العضو قال "الهل" بدلا من "الله" و ذلك كان خطأ مطبعي من حضرته 
و اقبل مني كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

وحيد الخلية قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122223-5.html
> 
> الروابط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل أرجو اعادة الرفع





وحيد الخلية قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193898.html
> 
> وأيضا الروابط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل
> أرجو اعادة الرفع في أقرب وقت


جارى البحث عن روابط بديله و شكرا لك على تعاونك


lynxshaheen قال:


> الى استاذي المهندس زانيتي الفاضل
> تحية طيبة و معطرة اما بعد
> اود فقط ان انوّه حضرتك لضرورة تعديل المشاركة التانية في الموضوع التالي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286102.html
> ...


تم التصحيح يا باشا من ساعتها بس نسيت اقول لك تم 
سامحنى يا صديقى


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم م أحمد ارجو الانتباه بان اسم الموضوع به سهو املائى وهو ساهم بدلا من ساعهم وشكرا*


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *السلام عليكم م أحمد ارجو الانتباه بان اسم الموضوع به سهو املائى وهو ساهم بدلا من ساعهم وشكرا*


ههههههههههههههههه
باب النجار مخلع
تم التعديل و اشكرك


----------



## lynxshaheen (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد رابط على هذا الموضوع و هو رابط لكودات SMACNA لم يتم تعديل الرابط لأنه الملف قد حذف 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284393


----------



## lynxshaheen (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد مشاركة من احد الاعضاء الافاضل و رقم المشاركة 3 و هي بخطأ مطبعي بلفظ الجلالة الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284511


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> يوجد رابط على هذا الموضوع و هو رابط لكودات smacna لم يتم تعديل الرابط لأنه الملف قد حذف
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284393





lynxshaheen قال:


> يوجد مشاركة من احد الاعضاء الافاضل و رقم المشاركة 3 و هي بخطأ مطبعي بلفظ الجلالة الله
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284511


تم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا ابو حميد


----------



## lynxshaheen (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي و استاذي زانيتي 
يوجد اكثر من موضوع لنفس العضو قد وضعت روابط لا اعلم اعتقد انها وهمية نوعا ما ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع عليهما للضرورة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=280862
و الاخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=280863
و هذا ايضا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=280861


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> اخي و استاذي زانيتي
> يوجد اكثر من موضوع لنفس العضو قد وضعت روابط لا اعلم اعتقد انها وهمية نوعا ما ارجو من حضرتك الاطلاع عليهما للضرورة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=280862
> و الاخر
> ...


تم رفع الموضوع للاداره للتصرف و حذف المواضيع بصوره مؤقته


----------



## lynxshaheen (14 أكتوبر 2011)

غلّبتك معي استاذي بس هاد اللي بلاقيه و انا عم بعيد تصنيف الموضوعات و اعذرني على شوي تأخري لأنو فرزي بتم حتى على المشاركات اللي بالموضوع نفسو و بتأكد من كل موضوع قبل فرزه حتى يكون كل شغلي تمام التمام
و ما فيه اي عيب من العيوب


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> غلّبتك معي استاذي بس هاد اللي بلاقيه و انا عم بعيد تصنيف الموضوعات و اعذرني على شوي تأخري لأنو فرزي بتم حتى على المشاركات اللي بالموضوع نفسو و بتأكد من كل موضوع قبل فرزه حتى يكون كل شغلي تمام التمام
> و ما فيه اي عيب من العيوب


غلبتنى ايه بس يا ابو حميد 
ده الواحد محرج منك و الله علشان تاعبينك معانا 
ربنا يجعل اللى بتعمله ده فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
انت بتفيد القسم كله باللى بتعمله ده ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## lynxshaheen (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بدك الحقيقة و الله اني انا اللي بستفيد اكثر لأني عم بتطلع على موضوعات و مشاركات كتير رائعة و باخد فكرة بكتير موضوعات لدرجة انو في موضوعات حطيتها عندي في قائمة المفضلة عشان ارجعلها لأنها كتير حلوة 
و بدي اشكر المهندس محمد مع اني عتبان عليه بشغلة بحب اشكره كتير لأنو اغلب الاسئلة اذا ما كانت كلها كان هو من المنقذين و بترك بصمة رائعة بكل موضوع جزاه الله كل خير و جزاك الله كذلك يا استاذي لأنو موضوعاتك موسوعة لا تنسى بالعكس انا مبسوط باللي انا بعملوا كتير لأني بتعلم و بتوسّع اكتر و اكتر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 نوفمبر 2011)

حدث خطأ فى كتابة اسم الموضوع 
يرجاء كتابة *
كتابين أحلى من بعض
بدلا من 
**كتابين أحلى من بعد

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=284348

وشكرا أخ زانيتى على مجهودك الممتاز
​


----------



## zanitty (1 نوفمبر 2011)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> حدث خطأ فى كتابة اسم الموضوع
> يرجاء كتابة *
> كتابين أحلى من بعض
> بدلا من
> ...


تم التعديل 
و لو ان الكتابين كان شكلهم حلو من بعيد فعلا 

العفو يا اخى على ايه بس


----------



## hazoz85 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## bassem2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## amr fathy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

يوجد مواضيع متكرر كذا مره
سؤال لمهندسين المقاولات بند السباكة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301431

تعليق مواسير الحريق الخاصة بنظام الرشاشات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301241

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301488#ixzz1fx89Thyn

توكيل خدمة وستنجهاوس 50 52 222 0111 ◘◘ 2008 98 68 010
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301488
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301486


----------



## zanitty (9 ديسمبر 2011)

amr fathy قال:


> يوجد مواضيع متكرر كذا مره
> سؤال لمهندسين المقاولات بند السباكة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301431
> 
> ...


تم التعامل مع مواضيع وستنجهاوس بواسطه زميلى المهندس ابن العميد و له الشكر 
الموضوعين الاولين لا اعلم قصدك فيهما فهما ليسا مكررين او متماثلين 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## COREY (10 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم يوجد خلل بسيط انا عضو جديد مي هذا المنتدى المتميز وعند دخولى الى مركز رفع الملفات ظهرت لي هذه الرسال "مركز رفع الملفات
يجب أن تكون عدد مشاركاتك 100 مشاركة حتى تتمكن من رفع الملفات" ويوجد اسفلها زر العوده. لم يعمل معي هذا الزر وشكراً 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php
*​


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2012)

corey قال:


> *السلام عليكم يوجد خلل بسيط انا عضو جديد مي هذا المنتدى المتميز وعند دخولى الى مركز رفع الملفات ظهرت لي هذه الرسال "مركز رفع الملفات
> يجب أن تكون عدد مشاركاتك 100 مشاركة حتى تتمكن من رفع الملفات" ويوجد اسفلها زر العوده. لم يعمل معي هذا الزر وشكراً
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php
> *​


ارجو طرح هذه المشكله فى قسم الشكاوى و الاقتراحات فى المنتدى حيث ان مثل هذه المشكله من اختصاص طاقم الاداره و ليس المشرفين


----------



## amr fathy (11 مارس 2012)

كتاب يوضح مواصفات اعمال مكافحة الحريق

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمد الجميل (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فى الجميع
ونفع الله بكم


----------



## وحيد الخلية (12 مارس 2012)

الموضوع :*كتاب يوضح مواصفات اعمال مكافحة الحريق *

*رابط صفحة الموضوع : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=140773&page=7*

*رابط تحميل الكتاب والروابط البديلة التي تم تحديثها من صاحب الموضوع لاتعمل نرجوا اعادة الرفع من صاحب الموضوع أو من أحد المهندسين الذين قامو بتحميل الموضوع*


----------



## mustafatel (21 مارس 2012)

مش للدعاية و الإعلان

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=321720
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=321713
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=321709


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2012)

كل الشكر لك مصطفى 
تم التعامل و الحذف عن طريق اخى ابن العميد بارك الله فيه و له


----------



## mustafatel (22 مارس 2012)

Link doesn't work

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=243263


----------



## mustafatel (22 مارس 2012)

zanitty قال:


> كل الشكر لك مصطفى
> تم التعامل و الحذف عن طريق اخى ابن العميد بارك الله فيه و له



Thank you very much Brother Zanitty


----------



## عاطف 58 (2 أبريل 2012)

المهندس / زانتي - توجد صوره في موضوع ( التكييف من الألف إلي الياء ) للمهندسة تقوي الله -أول صفحة هذا صولونويد فالف وليس كما جاء العنوان إكسبانشن فالف - وشكراً لمجهودك المتميز .


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2012)

عاطف 58 قال:


> المهندس / زانتي - توجد صوره في موضوع ( التكييف من الألف إلي الياء ) للمهندسة تقوي الله -أول صفحة هذا صولونويد فالف وليس كما جاء العنوان إكسبانشن فالف - وشكراً لمجهودك المتميز .



اسف على التاخير فى الرد 
هلا تكرمت اخى عاطف بوضع رقم المشاركه المعنيه ...
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف 58 (12 مايو 2012)

اخي الفاضل / zanitty - (رقم المشاركه 2 )- أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يعينكم ويوفقكم وحفظكم من كل سؤ .


----------



## alialikurd (21 يونيو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل (((arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/220924-برنامج-رائع-من-شركة-جراندفوس-وتحياتى-للجميع)))​ 
وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2012)

alialikurd قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل (((arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/220924-برنامج-رائع-من-شركة-جراندفوس-وتحياتى-للجميع)))​
> وشكرا



تم ابلاغ العضو صاحب الموضوع و وعد باستبدال الروابط 
الف شكر ليك يا هندسه على ايجابيتك


----------



## ELSAID THABET (28 يوليو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل ياريت ياهندسه ترفعه مرة ثانيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (28 يوليو 2012)

ELSAID THABET قال:


> الرابط لايعمل ياريت ياهندسه ترفعه مرة ثانيه ولك جزيل الشكر



اى رابط 
برجاء ارفاق رابط الموضوع و رقم المشاركه


----------



## ELSAID THABET (31 يوليو 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
الرابط لايعمل فى الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح ياريت اعادة الرفع


----------



## zanitty (1 أغسطس 2012)

ELSAID THABET قال:


> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> الرابط لايعمل فى الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح ياريت اعادة الرفع



تم اضافه رابط بديل فى اخر مشاركه ... شكرا جزيلا لك و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## ELSAID THABET (1 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت رابط البرنامج ياهندسه وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## zanitty (2 أغسطس 2012)

ELSAID THABET قال:


> ياريت رابط البرنامج ياهندسه وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم



البرنامج فى موضوع البرنامج يا هندسه 
الموضوع ده للابلاغ عن المخالفات و الاعطال يا كبير


----------



## النور القادم (3 أغسطس 2012)

روابط التحميل في هذا الموضوع لا تعمل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207209.html#.UBudOKDPTDc


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (29 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203745.html
للمهندس الحلبى الملف لا يحتوى على صور او شرح اعتقد فى مشكله فى الملف نفسه


----------



## zanitty (29 أغسطس 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203745.html
> للمهندس الحلبى الملف لا يحتوى على صور او شرح اعتقد فى مشكله فى الملف نفسه



جارى مراسله المهندس اسامه بخصوص الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

طال الانتظار مهندس احمد مش معقول يعنى فى ناس كتير كتبت كلام شكر و اعجاب بالموضوع يعنى مفيش و لا واحد منهم محتفظ بالملف؟؟!! و الموضوع كان للمهندس صبرى يعنى اكيد المهندس صبرى عنده الملف يا ريت لو حد يفدنا بيه و شكرا


----------



## zanitty (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> طال الانتظار مهندس احمد مش معقول يعنى فى ناس كتير كتبت كلام شكر و اعجاب بالموضوع يعنى مفيش و لا واحد منهم محتفظ بالملف؟؟!! و الموضوع كان للمهندس صبرى يعنى اكيد المهندس صبرى عنده الملف يا ريت لو حد يفدنا بيه و شكرا



لا تعليق يا باشا 
المهندس صبرى اكيد قرى تعليقات الناس و عارف ان الملف مش موجود 
و و الله انا شخصيا معنديش نسخه 
فالتمس لاخيك سبعين عذرا و انتظر الفرج


----------



## aati badri (12 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع لايعمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47067-3.html


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> موضوع لايعمل
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47067-3.html



تم حذف الموضوع حيث ان تاريخه منذ خمس سنوات و ما زال بدون محتوى

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا باشمهندس
وروابط لاتعمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122416-4.html


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تم التنويه لصاحب الموضوع عن ذلك


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339062-2.html
موضوع فارغ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339350.html
وآخر لنفس الكاتب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339351.html
ولنفس الكاتب


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41073-2.html


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41073-2.html



يا ريت تجمع كل المواضيع مع بعض و تبعتهم لى شقله واحده و انا ان شاء الله حنزل بيان بخصوص اللنكات البايظه قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسم الموضوع:*

​[h=3]حسابات تصميم مجاري ( مسارات) الهواء - من كتابي : المرجع العملي[/h]*السبب:**
الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2012)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> *اسم الموضوع:*
> 
> ​*حسابات تصميم مجاري ( مسارات) الهواء - من كتابي : المرجع العملي*
> 
> ...



اى رابط ؟؟
مشاركه رقم كام لانى مش شايف روابط اصلا فى الموضوع للاسف


----------



## amr fathy (19 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339350-2.html
الرابط لا تعمل فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (19 سبتمبر 2012)

amr fathy قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t339350-2.html
> الرابط لا تعمل فى هذا الموضوع



تم ابلاغ صاحب الموضوع و شكرا على ايجابيتك


----------



## hussain mekkawi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

thx


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 فبراير 2013)

[h=1]اسم الموضوع/ شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح[/h]
*رقم المشاركة*/ 1

*السبب/ الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## zanitty (13 فبراير 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> *اسم الموضوع/ شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح*
> 
> 
> *رقم المشاركة*/ 1
> ...



تم مراسله المهندس امين من قبل (صاحب الموضوع) و لكن كما قلت من قبل فالاخوه السوريين لهم وضع خاص نظرا لما يمرون به فلن اقوم بحذف موضوعاتهم علهم يرجعون الينا سالمين يوما ما ان شاء الله و يقوموا باستبدال الروابط

شكرا لايجابيتك اخى محمود


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 فبراير 2013)

الشكر موصول لك استاذنا منك تعلمنا الكثير .صح لم نتقابل لكنك معنا ومعك في كل موضوع تشرحه هنا ولله ثم لك الفضل في كثير من الامور ندعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 فبراير 2013)

*اسم الموضوع*
[h=1]تصميم شبكات المياه لاعمال التكييف من يورك[/h]*رقم المشاركة*
*رقم واحد*

*السبب*
*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> *اسم الموضوع*
> *تصميم شبكات المياه لاعمال التكييف من يورك*
> 
> *رقم المشاركة*
> ...


سيتم عمل اللازم فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am11 (15 مارس 2013)

[h=2]برنامج لاختيار 
grilles& diffuser[/h]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201497.html


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2013)

am11 قال:


> *برنامج لاختيار
> grilles& diffuser*
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201497.html



اسف على التاخير بسالنت عندى بعافيه شويه 
بمجرد تعافى النت ساقوم بادراج البرنامج مره اخرى و شكرا لايجابيتك


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (10 مايو 2013)

ارجو متابعة هذا العضوالملف الشخصي: contento - ملتقى المهندسين العرب واكتشاف مدى جديته حيث انني لاحظت ان مشاركاته لا تحتوي علي شيئ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2013)

eng mohamed khalil قال:


> ارجو متابعة هذا العضوالملف الشخصي: contento - ملتقى المهندسين العرب واكتشاف مدى جديته حيث انني لاحظت ان مشاركاته لا تحتوي علي شيئ ولكم جزيل الشكر



جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى المتابعه و ابلاغ الاداره 
و يمكنك الابلاغ عن اى مشاركه مخالفه بالضغط على ايقونه الابلاغ عن مشاركه سيئه على يمين كل مشاركه


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 مايو 2013)

ازيك يا بشمهندس زانيتى 

بخصوص موضوع 
* شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح *

المشاركة رقم ( 1 )
الملفات كلها انتهت صلاحيتة ياريت أعادة رفعها مرة اخرى​


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> ازيك يا بشمهندس زانيتى
> 
> بخصوص موضوع
> * شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح *
> ...



شكرا م . محمود
تم مراسله المهندس امين (صاحب الموضوع) بخصوص هذا الشان ... و نظرا لان الاخوه فى سوريا ظروفهم مختلفه فيرجى الانتظار حتى الاطمئنان على احواله و من ثم اتخاذ قرار


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahzantout (13 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng341530/

و حقيقة كل الموضوعان التي تحتوي على ASHRAE 2010


----------



## ME2011 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

أولا: شكرا لك م/zanitty على هذه المبادرة
ثانيا: أريد إبلاغك بمجموعة روابط لمجموعة من الكتب والمراجع الهامة وذلك في 
موضوع: مكتبة الـ Plumbing المشاركة رقم 1
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/158109-library-Plumbing

وخاصة هذا المرجع "Engineered Plumbing Design II"
E 2004, BY: Dr. Alfred Steele 
لحاجتي اليه شخصيا وان شاء الله لجميع أعضاء المنتدى

مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2014)

باذن الله ارد عليك قريبا جدا


----------



## ME2011 (10 يناير 2014)

بالنسبة للكتاب حصلت عليه والحمد لله بعد عناء طويل
وسأضعه في المنتدى قريبا
شكرا لمتابعتك
​


----------



## ramyacademy (21 مارس 2014)

هذه المشاركة لفيديو لم يعد موجود ( بس ما شاء الله الاخوة لازالوا يشكروا الناشر على المشاركة ) 

Heat exchanger shell and tube drawn in ansys by abdullah


----------



## amr fathy (23 مارس 2014)

الموضوع: Carrier TDP . load calculation

Carrier TDP . load calculation


----------



## العرمابي (29 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام.
الروابط في الموضوع التالي لا تعمل:
الموضوع: حصريا... وتحدى ... مخططات برج دبى العالمى ... للمهندسين العرب
وشكرأ


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2014)

العرمابي قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام.
> الروابط في الموضوع التالي لا تعمل:
> الموضوع: حصريا... وتحدى ... مخططات برج دبى العالمى ... للمهندسين العرب
> وشكرأ


جزاك الله خيرا 
تم عمل اللازم و جارى متابعه الموضع


----------



## العرمابي (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## hikhodary (31 مارس 2014)

انا مش بيوصلني علي الميل تنبهات لما حد يعلق علي موضوع انا مشارك فيه 
الرجاء الافادة ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2014)

hikhodary قال:


> انا مش بيوصلني علي الميل تنبهات لما حد يعلق علي موضوع انا مشارك فيه
> الرجاء الافادة ربنا يكرمكم



انصحك بعمل شكوى فى قسم الشكاوى و المقترحات لانى اعتقد انها مشكله فنيه متعلقه بستايلات المنتدى الجديده


----------



## hikhodary (31 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> انصحك بعمل شكوى فى قسم الشكاوى و المقترحات لانى اعتقد انها مشكله فنيه متعلقه بستايلات المنتدى الجديده


اشكرك علي الافادة


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2014)

hikhodary قال:


> اشكرك علي الافادة



تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (1 أبريل 2014)

المهندس *zanitty*
هذا الرابط لايعمل ارجو ابلاغ صاحبه 
برنامج عملاق لتحديد خواص الهواء السيكرومترية


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2014)

ahmed saeed lindo قال:


> المهندس *zanitty*
> هذا الرابط لايعمل ارجو ابلاغ صاحبه
> برنامج عملاق لتحديد خواص الهواء السيكرومترية


تم اضافه رابط بديل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (5 أبريل 2014)

للأف الشديد و إنه لأمر سخيف و غير لائق أني أجد كل الروابط لا تعمل بتـــاتـــاً .........أرجو البحث في المشكلة الخطيرة هذه و حلها بأسرع ما يمكن ..


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2014)

يحيى زكريا محمود قال:


> للأف الشديد و إنه لأمر سخيف و غير لائق أني أجد كل الروابط لا تعمل بتـــاتـــاً .........أرجو البحث في المشكلة الخطيرة هذه و حلها بأسرع ما يمكن ..


ماذا تعنى بكلمه كل ؟


----------



## moneer2 (24 أبريل 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/document/hB7q..._Diffuser.html
​http://www.4shared.com/file/nYJAA7JT/GGC_2011.html
هذه الروابط غير صالحة


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2014)

moneer2 قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/hB7q..._Diffuser.html
> ​http://www.4shared.com/file/nYJAA7JT/GGC_2011.html
> هذه الروابط غير صالحة


برجاء تحديد الموضوع


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا العمل


----------



## صبرين (1 مايو 2014)

اسم الموضوع : 
شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=364882

السبب :
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hossam sobhy shaba (5 مايو 2014)

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/fb7wvdzuf5b7n/MIT_Group_(Exel)
اسم المشاركه هديه لمهندسي باوور........في هندسه التكيف والتبريد


----------



## zanitty (6 مايو 2014)

hossam sobhy shaba قال:


> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/fb7wvdzuf5b7n/MIT_Group_(Exel)
> اسم المشاركه هديه لمهندسي باوور........في هندسه التكيف والتبريد


مش فاهم


----------



## mostafa kareem (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## asd_zxc (18 يونيو 2014)

اعلان مخالف
:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t442935.html


----------



## البراء سامح (22 يوليو 2014)

رابط البرنامج فى هذه المشاركة منتهى الصلاحية نرجو اعادة الرفع وشكراً


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201497.html


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

خطوة جميله وجيده وفقكم الله


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع 50 مشاركة لارسال رسالة خاصة اصبح عائقا امام الجميع
لدرجة ان تجد احدهم يسال سؤلا والاخر يجيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبود_فتحي (1 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

ارجو اعادة رفع الكتب و الروابط في [h=1]Pharmaceutical HVAC ----- White Papers[/h] http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127438.html

حيث ان جميع الروابط لا تعمل

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273753.html

الرابط في الموضوع خربان ,


----------



## محمد كيرزون (6 فبراير 2016)

*رابط لا. يعمل*

الرابط الخاص بكتاب الدكتور رمضان احمدمحمود لا يعمل يرجى تشغيله للاهميه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (7 فبراير 2016)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
== من الخطأ كتابتها " خطاء "
== هناك اخطاء املائية كثيرة

== اهم موضوع هنا الموقع الذي توقف " www.gulfup.com " والذي عليه مواضيع هامة ومفيدة ولم يتم تعويضنا عن تلك المواضيع برفعها على موقع شغال.
== اقتراح """ بعد التعديل او الاصلاح الرجاء ارفاق التعديل او الاصلاح في الاجابة """

وفقكم الله على جهودكم الجبارة


----------



## moneer2 (28 فبراير 2016)

لرابط الخاص بشركه سافيد لايعمل , برجاء إعاده رفعه للأهميه , وشكرا جزيلا يا هنسه على كرمك وعلمك
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t335034.html#post2727810


----------



## moneer2 (19 مارس 2016)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect-to/?redirect=http://www.4shared.com/rar/BWG1dc8z/VRV_-_VRF.htm
هذا الرابط لايعمل نرجو منكم التحديث


----------



## amido2000 (8 نوفمبر 2016)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183034.html
الموضوع بعنوان (أجمل وأفظل لتعلم كتاب أوتوكاد وبالعربي)
والكتاب مكون من أربعة أجزاء، بينما الملفات المرقفة في الموضوع لثلاثة أجزاء فقط؛ ولذا فالكتاب بعد تحميل الملفات يظل ناقصًا


----------



## همام محمد خير (8 مايو 2017)

*كتلوجات شركه الزامل*

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engmgamal (6 مايو 2018)

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=500535 الرابط الخاص ببرنامج vari trane لا يعمل


----------



## salehshati (3 فبراير 2019)

ملف عن كيفية تصميم تكييف المستشفيات
*رقم مشاركة:
*https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=394542
*السبب :
*_*الرابط لايعمل 
*

_
​ملف عن كيفية تصميم تكييف المستشفيات


----------



## محمدفتتحى (27 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## amnagiep1984 (13 نوفمبر 2019)

الروابط لاتعمل

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160772


----------

